# F@H rig and setup questions



## roast (Dec 15, 2009)

Hi all,

I'm currently folding using my rig in System Specs. Just looking for a little information and advice.

What PPD should I expect to get using my E7200 @3.6 and my OC'd GTX285?
Just want to compare these to my current PPD to make sure everythings in order.

I have a new 850w PSU being delivered to me at xmas, so my 9800GT will be dedicated to Folding and also to PhysX in games. What PPD should I get from this?

i'm also thinking of putting together some other folding machines.
Whats the minimum ATI card I should have to fold with? I have an old PCI Radeon 7000, an AGP Radeon 9250 - would these actually work?
I also have some old P3 and P4 processors, as well as a Pentium M processor. What PPD would I get from these (if they work at all). I know I should probably Crunch on WCG using my CPU's - but I prefer F@H and want to dedicate as much hardware as I can to the cause.

Thanks in advance,
Mick.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

The GTX285 should get 9-10k PPD, probably ~2500-3000 from the E7200.  You could run F@H on the GTX285 and then WCG on the E7200, which would get something like 7k PPD
You can't fold on the older ATi cards, only Nvidia Geforce 8x00 and above and ATI Radeon HD2x00 and above

If you want to make your contribution the most widely felt, I suggest you look into WCG, it's far easier to set up for multiple cores, and unlike F@H which does almost nothing on older hardware (maybe 200 PPD max), a P4 can still be reasonably good for WCG, pulling in ~1200-2000 PPD (for the higher clocked ones), I get ~1000 PPD from each of my Pentium M rigs.  If you would be willing to run WCG, check out the link in my signature, it has all of the info I believe you would ever need.


----------



## roast (Dec 15, 2009)

Thanks for the info on WCG. For the moment, I'll stick to F@H.
I only seem to be pulling in 200-400PPD for the E7200 on normal WU's. Currently I have a 1888pt WU underway on the CPU though for the last few days, so it says theres 1000PPD. Strange.... any idea what could be causing it to underperform?

Generally, I get 8-10k PPD on the GTX285 though, so thats fine.

Any idea what I should get on the 9800GT?

I might possibly put together those old P3/P4 rigs and see what I can get from those. If they dont perform to what I would like them to, I might just switch those over to WCG, and keep my current F@H rig too.


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

For the E7200, you have to run the SMP client or otherwise it only gets 200-500 PPD.  There's a guide around here somewhere for setting up SMP.  SMP WUs are 1920 points each, and generally take 16-24 hours on a reasonably fast Core 2 system.

The 9800GT should get ~5000 PPD, I get 5700 PPD on 353pt WUs and 4400 on 1888s.  My PPD on other WUs falls withing this range.


----------



## roast (Dec 15, 2009)

Ah thats fine then. I must set up the SMP client when I get home then.
The 9800 would definitly be a great asset to my folding work then. Cant wait to get that power supply! I have the 9800 OC'd to 700 on the core, and the GTX285 is OC'd to 694 - I might try overclock them a little more to sqeeze out some more PPD when I get my new PSU. 

When OC'ing for folding, the best idea is to OC the shader clock, correct?


----------



## [Ion] (Dec 15, 2009)

roast said:


> Ah thats fine then. I must set up the SMP client when I get home then.
> The 9800 would definitly be a great asset to my folding work then. Cant wait to get that power supply! I have the 9800 OC'd to 700 on the core, and the GTX285 is OC'd to 694 - I might try overclock them a little more to sqeeze out some more PPD when I get my new PSU.
> 
> When OC'ing for folding, the best idea is to OC the shader clock, correct?



Yep.  I have my 8800GT running at 1724mhz on the shaders (everything else is stock) getting the PPD I listed above.  It's a pretty good improvement, it only got ~5100 PPD on the 353pt WUs at stock.


----------



## roast (Dec 15, 2009)

Excellent. I think thats all I need to know for the moment.. Thanks for the helpful hints! I'll post back again if i have any more questions.


----------



## roast (Jan 6, 2010)

Hi again,

So I set up the SMP client on my rig for the E7200.
I attempted several WU's, but the CPU did not get them completed in time.
Not only that, but whenever I have the SMP client running, the PPD from my GPU client (GTX285) drops around 50%. Effectivly, the production from my rig ended up at about 20% of what it used to be.

Can anyone shed some light on this? I still have the GTX285 folding, but have not bothered opening the SMP client in the past few days because of this.


Thanks.


----------



## BUCK NASTY (Jan 6, 2010)

roast said:


> Hi again,
> 
> So I set up the SMP client on my rig for the E7200.
> I attempted several WU's, but the CPU did not get them completed in time.
> ...



I will go into detail in a few hours(strapped for time right now). Hang in there.


----------



## roast (Jan 25, 2010)

Anyone got any ideas with this?

Thanks,
Mick.


----------

